# I need help figuring out what pulley I need for 2 alternators



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Looking to install a 2nd alternator in my car - YouTube


I am getting all confused trying to figure out the pulley I need.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

does anyone know a company i can email to have one made?

I emailed mechman alternator, west coast customs, and iraggi alternator


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Iraggi alternators said they could make me a pulley for $65.
But nevermind. I am converting the car to serpentine belts and then I am buying an Iraggi 380 alt and am going to have a friend machine me brackets to mount it.


----------

